# Suggestions to help yellow water



## Ctstarter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi There,

We cleaned our tank a couple days ago and noticed today the water is looking very yellow... any suggestions at what we can do to fix this?

Thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you know what might be causing the yellow discolouration of your water? Did you add in a new piece of wood lately? It may be leeching tannins out into the water column.

In short, to get rid of your discolouration, you can do several water changes, and/or add some activated charcoal into your filter.


----------

